# Dry Rack



## tester (Dec 14, 2009)

OK here goes, I bought a drying rack today i have decided to cut the buds from the plant and space on the shelves of the rack once my plants are ready, is this a bad decision?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2009)

screen  is  cheaper..and  the  small  buds  may  fall threw..what ya  putting the  rack  in?


----------



## tester (Dec 14, 2009)

i bought a grow tent for it, it wouldnt be possible for the buds to fall through the holes arent big enough for that and there are 6-7 shelves to the the rack


----------



## 420benny (Dec 14, 2009)

Can we see pics? I am trying to decide whether to buy or build one. How much do they cost?


----------



## tester (Dec 15, 2009)

this is what it looks like has 4 strings you tie at the top to hang it, costs no more than $40 for the biggest one and obviously the price is lower the smaller the rack, the 1st pictures measurements are 65" High and 24" Wide


----------



## 420benny (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you. I can see lots of uses for that. Time to google, lol


----------



## tester (Dec 15, 2009)

Theyre a great idea, can be picked up from ebay or most hydrophonic shops, very good for people with limited space


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 17, 2009)

Thats a great design...   I use cardboard box lids for copier paper boxes...  and i stack them with a layer of buds in them by alternating the direction of the rectangular box lids and that works well too.  That hanging system looks really great for a closet or tent drying situation or anywhere you can hang it up! :hubba:

Nice!


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 17, 2009)

I like it too-Be sure to let us know how it works for ya.

Gb


----------



## tester (Dec 17, 2009)

I have seen the same rack in use already and the smoke was dryed to perfection, which is the reason i got one of the racks instead of hanging the whole plant


----------

